# Hi from Austria!



## piti (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi,

after being registered already for a while I decided now it's time to say Hello to everyone!

I'm a 38 year old software developer from Austria and have currently already my third TT.

My history so far:
TT MK1 1.8T FWD
TT MK1 1.8T Quattro
TT RS MK2

Peter


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Peter, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

